# C-section twins



## plschmacht (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a provider who delivered twins by c-section. the insurance is denying the second baby stating the incision was already made for the the first. One of my billers said she went to the AAPC website and the information she got showed we could not bill for both babies. How do you bill for twins by c-section? there must be a way.


----------



## kvangoor (Oct 22, 2012)

Per CPT Assistant (August 2002) report CPT code 59510 only once for multiple gestation because only one cesarean delivery is performed.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 22, 2012)

You could  add modifier 22 for additional work but that's it.


----------

